

Logitech lost $100MM on Google TV, will discontinue Revue - dminor
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57322966-93/logitech-confesses-to-gigantic-mistake-with-google-tv/

======
fomojola
I wonder if this means that the fabled Google TV 2.0 update for the Revue
won't actually happen? It seemed odd that the Sony's came out first and
there's been near-total radio silence about a timetable for the Revue's
update, but with this out there I wonder if I should return the Revue I just
bought in anticipation of the Google TV 2.0 update.

------
mark_l_watson
Ouch, that is a lot of money.

I got a free Revue from Google, and we use it a lot to watch streaming Netflix
movies in our living room. I would hope the next TV that I buy has Google TV
built in.

------
gms
They're not the only company who lost money on Google TV.

